# Google- Herbal bitters, recipe for weight control, indigestion, but... - Nigerian Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Herbal bitters, recipe for weight control, indigestion, but...**Nigerian Tribune*Experts have also warned pregnant women, nursing mothers and people diagnosed with such medical conditions as kidney disease, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), Crohn's disease and chronic gall bladder issues. Herbal bitters could also cause adverse *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

